# Great CT MTB Riding Video



## WoodCore (May 28, 2009)

Saw this posted over at http://www.crankfire.com....  some great riding for sure and in HD no less. 



Check it out!


----------



## JD (May 28, 2009)

log rides are fun.


----------



## bvibert (May 28, 2009)

Cool video!


----------



## Greg (May 28, 2009)

Love the song choice.


----------



## Greg (May 28, 2009)

Some slow-mo footage from this guy's ride:

http://crankfire.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=9263

Sick.


----------



## Trekchick (May 28, 2009)

That is cool!


----------



## 2knees (May 28, 2009)

anyone ever ridden there?  Vietnam in Milford Mass.  some of the videos from that place are sick.  looks like more natural type stuntery then what little i've ridden and seen at nepaug.


----------



## MR. evil (May 28, 2009)

2knees said:


> anyone ever ridden there?  Vietnam in Milford Mass.  some of the videos from that place are sick.  looks like more natural type stuntery then what little i've ridden and seen at nepaug.



No, but Vietnam is a place I want to visit. The entire place is actually owned by the local NEMBA chapter. I am pretty sure we could get Austin & Marc to meet us there for an AZ group ride.


----------



## Mildcat (May 28, 2009)

2knees said:


> anyone ever ridden there?  Vietnam in Milford Mass.  some of the videos from that place are sick.  looks like more natural type stuntery then what little i've ridden and seen at nepaug.



Is that the area off of Rt.85? If it's the place I'm thinking of I use to ride my dirtbike there about 15 years ago. There was a cool little motorcross track on one side of the street. I don't think that's there anymore though because I think they built a paved bike path. On the other side of the street there were powerlines with some pretty steep and rocky terrain. You could even take the trails out to the quarries. Cool area.


----------



## awf170 (May 28, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> No, but Vietnam is a place I want to visit. The entire place is actually owned by the local NEMBA chapter. I am pretty sure we could get Austin & Marc to meet us there for an AZ group ride.



Sounds good to me.  Pick a day and I will be there.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 29, 2009)

sweet video!!!  I would not be able to deal with a dog in the way though..kind of M-biking equivelent to sliding rails..


----------

